

Brains Make Decisions the Way Alan Turing Cracked Codes - mparramon
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/brains-make-decisions-way-alan-turing-cracked-codes-180954212/?no-ist

======
biomimic
Another reason to mimic the process of human cognition with approaches in data
science, ML, AI etc.

